# Motorcycles in Mexico



## GRINGOMAC (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been riding motorcycles with sidecars or hacks for over 30 years, are there any motorcycle dealers dealing in sidecars or even a dealer selling Urals 

Alternatively are there any MZ's kicking around? 
Thanks 

Gringomac

Areas of interest would be the Lake Chapala and Guadalajara and Merida areas


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are motorcycle clubs in Guadalajara and you might get better information there:

Moto Club México: Motociclistas en México
motoclubmexico.com/

Clubes en México Moto Club México: Motociclistas en México
motoclubmexico.com/clubes-en-mexico/ 

Chicas Moto Club México: Motociclistas en México
motoclubmexico.com/category/chicas/

Clubes Moto Club México: Motociclistas en México
motoclubmexico.com/category/clubes/

Motoclubs Mexico
Motoclubs Mexico


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

Lots of Harley riders (and HD dealer) in the Merida area .. I think I saw a few sidecars but not too many around


----------



## GRINGOMAC (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Abscissa,
Motorcycling has been a part of my life and sidecars are really just an extension of that. Three wheels on my wagon etc...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you wish to advertize, you'll need a Premium Membership.


----------

